# Time To Give Something Back - Free Photo Editing!



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, things are very quiet around here, so I thought it would be good to have a little competition. First prize is some free photo editing expertly done by yours truly, and to enter you simply need to post a photo on here that needs work, and I will pick one at random. These can be damaged, torn, creased, or maybe you just want a different background, or some object(s) removed. I've done all sorts in the past, and have posted a few threads on here, so check this one out for examples of what can be achieved:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60929&st=0&p=617965&hl=photoshop&fromsearch=1&#entry617965

And there are more samples on my website, here:

http://www.davepatey-illustration.com/page6.htm

The winner will also receive a framed print of their finished photo. Actually, I've just noticed the last example on my website is the previous winner on here! 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you make me thiner and taller?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Faze said:


> Can you make me thiner and taller?


Yes


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

What a lovely gesture Davey p

Here is my photo of my grandad who I never new my nana, mum and paddy the dog , I am unsure who the people are on the right of the photo , its the only photo I have of them , if poss would love to have the photo made bigger as it's only 1/2 the size of a post card with only grandad nana paddy and mum in it , sounds brutal chopping them put but would still have the original if I ever found out who they are , not a great photo as it's taken on the ipad of the original photo

All the best Andy (iceblue)


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Tempted by Dave's kind gesture, but I'm worried he might be the Photoshop Troll! 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.photoshoptroll.com%2F&ei=QRWmU5e3LonE7AaDkIHwCg&usg=AFQjCNG06tM7OUbvak92x4r63ckzx5HK2g


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> Tempted by Dave's kind gesture, but I'm worried he might be the Photoshop Troll!
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.photoshoptroll.com%2F&ei=QRWmU5e3LonE7AaDkIHwCg&usg=AFQjCNG06tM7OUbvak92x4r63ckzx5HK2g


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, I can confirm I am NOT the Photoshop Troll.... :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, as the Ice Man is the only entry so far, it looks like we might have a winner! :lol:

Here's what I have done with the photo, I hope you like it mate:










I've made it 6" x 4" which should look OK in when framed. Any bigger and the quality will suffer, unless I can work from the original photo and scan it at higher resolution.

If there are no other entries to this competition by the end of the week, I will print and frame this one as I did with the previous winner, shown here:










The frame will be different, of course.... 

Anyone else out there want to join in....?

:weed:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, the result of the least popular competition in RLT history is in, and the winner is..........

ICEBLUE :thumbup:

I will be working from the original photo, and I'll post a copy of the finished result on here in the next few days.

Thanks to all the entrants.... :lol:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I would just like to say well done to all the other entry's I can see it was a very though and stressful time trying to find a winner lol

Cheers dave

And shame on you to all the fellow members lol


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I received the original photo from Andy, and scanned it at a higher resolution, so here is the slightly improved version:










And here is the diamond-encrusted frame I got for it:










Congrats again to the winner, I hope you like the finished result mate, I will post it to you in the next few days :thumbup:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I think it looks great and what's good job you've done. Sorry for not finding a picture to enter the competition, unfortunately, or fortunately as it.may be, I don't have any older or distressed pictures, good thread though.


----------

